
Vadio, a site to share in real time what you are watching in youtube - kirckz
http://vadio.herokuapp.com
======
kirckz
Hi guys, I'm a web develeper and I recently developed a site that allows to
you to share what you are watching in youtube in real time with friends, so
every user in the same room can see exactly the same video in the same time. I
would like that you make a feedback about it.

Thanks

